# What powers the Coils with Electricity? Wierd Check Engine codes



## saul_v (Jul 10, 2008)

This is my problem, the car started misfiring. At first it was cyclinder #4, changed the coil and sparkplug, put it back together and now is misfiring randomly and more so on cylinder 1,3 and 4 (Yes) even after i changed the spark plugs and coil.
My friend and i check the electric current going to #4 and nothing, tested the coil and there is no power going to it. What fires the cable that plugs to that coil? Whatever this is, could it also be causing the misfire on the rest of the coils?
Here is VAG-COM reading (by the way its an AUDI S4, 2000) but the VAG we had to run it under something else with the same engine.
VAG-COM Version: Release 311.2-N

Chassis Type: 4A - Audi 100/A6 C4
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,17,25

Address 01 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8D0 907 551 A 
Component: 2.7l V6/5VT G 0002
Coding: 06611
Shop #: WSC 06325
8 Faults Found:
16805 - Warm Up Catalyst: Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold
P0421 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
P0300 - 35-00 - -
16689 - Cylinder 5 Misfire Detected
P0305 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17963 - Charge Pressure: Maximum Limit Exceeded
P1555 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16826 - EVAP Emission Control Sys: Small Leak
P0442 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage too Low
P1602 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16688 - Cylinder 4 Misfire Detected
P0304 - 35-00 - -
16685 - Cylinder 1 Misfire Detected
P0301 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000
Address 03 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8E0 614 111 A 
Component: ABS/EDS 5.3 QUATTRO D10
Coding: 0273004284 
Shop #: BB 24334
No fault code found.
Address 08 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8D0 820 043 P 
Component: A4 KLIMAAUTOMAT D56
Coding: 00160
Shop #: WSC 06325
No fault code found.
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
Address 17 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8D0 920 980 D 
Component: B5-KOMBIINSTR. VDO D10 
Coding: 02264
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
End -------------------------------------------------------

It also showed high voltage going to , #4, #5 and #6 but doesnt make sense since i am not getting any power to coil #4








This is driving me








Some advice would come in handy and will be much appreciate it.
Saul V


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: What powers the Coils with Electricity? Wierd Check Engine codes (saul_v)*

Have you checked the two Power Output Stages mounted on top of the air box? There is one for each bank and they feed power to the coils.
One option is to swap the Output Stages and see if the VAG logged problems shift banks.
Your getting misfires in both banks so there may be more than one problem.


----------

